# Speedway slots and hobbies Ohio



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just to let You know there is a new raceway open in South Amherst Ohio.
They have 2 very nice tracks. One is the orange track from the slot shop it has been totaly rebuilt the other is a MTT track that came out of Mi.
Here is a link to there web site 
http://www.speedwayslots.com/Home_Page.php


----------

